

New Amazon S3 Feature: Object Expiration Using Bucket-Level Policies - jeffbarr
http://aws.typepad.com/aws/2011/12/amazon-s3-object-expiration.html

======
mobileman
So s3 is like memcached now but slower.

The ability to do suffix based deletion would be nice since I lacked the
foresight to prefix my thumbnails with their dimension. Although I could wipe
all my thumbnails and rebuild them on the fly...

~~~
toomuchtodo
Or like a more intelligent non-POSIX compliant filesystem accessible via
HTTP/HTTPS.

